# MoYu Pyraminx!



## YJ MoYu (Oct 8, 2014)

After long time testing, finally the highly anticipated MoYu Pyraminx has come out ! 

We combined all the good features of all pyraminx in the market into the new MoYu Pyraminx, and based on them, we made some optimization. All these gonna make MoYu Pyraminx be the best pyraminx in current market ! 

If you're interested in testing the new MoYu Pyraminx, you can come to our official Facebook page.

The followings are some detailed pictures:


----------



## Berd (Oct 8, 2014)

Yeah! Time to get back into Pyraminx!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Oct 8, 2014)

yeah!! looks cool!!


----------



## kubisto (Oct 8, 2014)

Looks awesome.


----------



## Hssandwich (Oct 8, 2014)

It looks like a modded shengshou from the outside, but more consistently modded.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Oct 8, 2014)

Can't wait! This might bring my times to global sub 4.5!


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 8, 2014)

if this is anything like the moyu skewb, get me on board


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 8, 2014)

looks nice, I doubt I will be a tester for it though


----------



## Soul Cube (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm testing. No doubt!


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 8, 2014)

I hope I get to test it! Thanks for giving us so many awesome cubes, MoYu!!!


----------



## SolveThatCube (Oct 9, 2014)

Yeah finally. My SS locks up way too much.


----------



## 1w3playZ (Oct 9, 2014)

Looks like my modded shengshou from the outside, but it said "amazing corner cutting" so I'll go with that. Looks great. Gonna buy this with a few GuanLongs because there $2?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 9, 2014)

Ooh, I'm interested to see how it turns out compared to SS. Maybe I'll finally get a new puzzle (haven't bought anything for over a year). Probably get an AoLong aolong with it.


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 9, 2014)

sneaklyfox said:


> Ooh, I'm interested to see how it turns out compared to SS. Maybe I'll finally get a new puzzle (haven't bought anything for over a year). Probably get an AoLong aolong with it.



AoChuang is also really nice  And if you have a Weisu, you might want to get the AoSu aswell


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 9, 2014)

May try out pyra when this comes out.


----------



## Bryan Chia (Oct 9, 2014)

omg, Pyraminx is out :')


----------



## v0lt3r (Oct 9, 2014)

Bryan Chia said:


> omg, Pyraminx is out :')



where !!!, i cant see it on lightake/cubezz/thecubicle out yet !


----------



## CDcuber (Oct 9, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> if this is anything like the moyu skewb, get me on board



Me too!


----------



## primarycuber (Oct 11, 2014)

Will there be a primary color version coming out too?


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Oct 12, 2014)

*Yes! Pre-ordered my Moyu Pyraminx at TheCUbicle.us!!!*



> Will there be a primary color version coming out too?


Yes.


----------



## ZurdoRubik (Oct 13, 2014)

Moyu sq1!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 13, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> AoChuang is also really nice  And if you have a Weisu, you might want to get the AoSu aswell



4 new puzzles? Maybe more money than I want to spend. Tempting though...


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 17, 2014)

hype


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 17, 2014)

Months ago I was supposed to be getting a prototype but recently I've had no responses from MoYu.

Any text reviews? Short thoughts?


----------



## kcl (Oct 17, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Months ago I was supposed to be getting a prototype but recently I've had no responses from MoYu.
> 
> Any text reviews? Short thoughts?



Extremely smooth with slight click, it's a much lighter than a Shengshou. Pretty quiet Imo, I'm not that great at pyra but managed to pull a sub 6 ao12, which is pretty surprising considering I average like 7-8


----------



## Username (Oct 17, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Extremely smooth with slight click, it's a much lighter than a Shengshou. Pretty quiet Imo, I'm not that great at pyra but managed to pull a sub 6 ao12, which is pretty surprising considering I average like 7-8



Please don't make me wanna buy this


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 17, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Extremely smooth with slight click, it's a much lighter than a Shengshou. Pretty quiet Imo, I'm not that great at pyra but managed to pull a sub 6 ao12, which is pretty surprising considering I average like 7-8


Seems great! I will probably review this when I get it from thecubicle


----------



## CDcuber (Oct 20, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Can't wait! This might bring my times to global sub 4.5!


what is global average?


----------



## Iggy (Oct 20, 2014)

Hmm I might get this in the future, maybe I can finally get a sub 4 avg100


----------



## Username (Oct 20, 2014)

I preordered this two days ago. Hope it's good, and will reduce lockups to get me sub4 (my ss locks up too much)


----------



## CuberM (Oct 21, 2014)

I was on lightake, and I saw a Moyu Pyraminx. I had no idea it was coming out


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 24, 2014)

I have it. The body is insanely good, and never locks up straight out of the box. The tips are a bit stiff, one in particular, but I think lubing/tensioning will fix that. I can definitely see this being my main. Unboxing will be up soon.


----------



## Username (Oct 24, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> I have it. The body is insanely good, and never locks up straight out of the box. The tips are a bit stiff, one in particular, but I think lubing/tensioning will fix that. I can definitely see this being my main. Unboxing will be up soon.



can't wait for mine to arrive, please don't make me too hyped so I don't have to stop checking SS/youtube until it arrives


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 24, 2014)

Username said:


> can't wait for mine to arrive, please don't make me too hyped so I don't have to stop checking SS/youtube until it arrives


Same with me, I hope it will come today, but it will probably not.
edit: nope


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Oct 25, 2014)

YES! GOT MY MOYU PYRAMINX AND IT'S THE BEST CUBE IN THE WORLD HANDS DOWN I LOVE IT SUB-5 CLUB YEAHHHH!!!!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 25, 2014)

Oh, so this is finally out. I should probably get one.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 25, 2014)

This is exciting because probably I will finally be getting some new cubes to play with!!

Edit: Not "probably". Just put in my order.  Soooo excited!!!


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Oct 25, 2014)

AlGoreRhythm said:


> YES! GOT MY MOYU PYRAMINX AND IT'S THE BEST CUBE IN THE WORLD HANDS DOWN I LOVE IT SUB-5 CLUB YEAHHHH!!!!


Its not a cube


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 25, 2014)

Haha I'm going to order all the new moyu cubes at once at the end of the year. Excited for this.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Oct 25, 2014)

> Its not a cube


----------



## tehcubedude (Oct 26, 2014)

Here is my unboxing/review of the MoYu Pyraminx!


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 26, 2014)

it finally came
i luv it <3


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Oh this puzzle has a name too?

Jinzica...


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 27, 2014)

yep. It's good. Not revolutionary, but good.


----------



## RageCuber (Oct 27, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfaZpeoyoHs
> yep. It's good. Not revolutionary, but good.



Yay, I was waiting for your opinion. mine will take forever to come lol (I ordered from cubezz)


----------



## Username (Oct 27, 2014)

Mine has shipped <3


----------



## CDcuber (Oct 29, 2014)

ZurdoRubik said:


> Moyu sq1!


yea!! wait, I need to learn how to solve mine first


----------



## Carrot (Oct 29, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Oh this puzzle has a name too?
> 
> Jinzica...



My chinese is limited to one word, so bare with me if I'm wrong, but Jinzita (金字塔) just means Pyraminx?


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 29, 2014)

Carrot said:


> My chinese is limited to one word, so bare with me if I'm wrong, but Jinzita (金字塔) just means Pyraminx?



Actually... Yeah. 

EDIT: It actually means pyramid. Just the Moyu Pyramid here!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 31, 2014)

Got this puzzle. Unbelievable. Moyu has done it again. I couldn't get over the feeling. Tips need a bit of work though but I'm hoping that will be fixed after breaking in, tension, and lube.


----------



## supercavitation (Oct 31, 2014)

sneaklyfox said:


> Got this puzzle. Unbelievable. Moyu has done it again. I couldn't get over the feeling. Tips need a bit of work though but I'm hoping that will be fixed after breaking in, tension, and lube.



I seem to be the only one who got a Moyu Pyraminx that had good tips out of the box (confirmed by someone who's actually good, I'm not just saying that).

EDIT: THE ABOVE IS FALSE (thanks Kennan)!


----------



## kcl (Oct 31, 2014)

supercavitation said:


> I seem to be the only one who got a Moyu Pyraminx that had good tips out of the box (confirmed by someone who's actually good, I'm not just saying that).



Mine were good.


----------



## supercavitation (Oct 31, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Mine were good.



My mistake.


----------



## Username (Nov 5, 2014)

mine arrived today, getting it soon!!!!


----------

